# Sagehens Retriever Club 2014 Spring Field Trial



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Good Luck to all the contestants 🐾


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur is starting with essentially a horizontal in-line triple with two retired. The marks appear to be similar distances with perhaps the left hand retired being slightly longer. The first bird down is the center bird thrown right to left from a bright green bush. There is a lot of brushy cover and at least one dike on the way to this mark. The second bird down is on the left thrown left to right from the base of a tree. There are several dikes to cross as well as thick cover on the way to this mark. The last down is the flyer on the right which is shot right to left into the test and slightly in toward the line. The wind is quartering in and from the right so if the dog overruns the in flyer, it cannot wind the mark and must hunt back in. One dog could not find the flyer and had to be picked up, but most dogs have made it there. Most of the dogs are doing the test in some fashion with a few getting lost on a retired mark. I'll be heading over to the Open as soon as I've run the Am.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open is short but tough. I didn't get to see it from the line, but it's a triple with two retired. First down is the longest mark in the middle thrown right to left from near the edge of a pond away from the water onto land and hip pocket to the flyer gunners. The line to this bird is tight behind the flyer gunners and a stack of flyer crates. The second down is in the middle distance on the right thrown right to left from what looks like a stand of tules. Both retired stations have two gunners. The shorter flyer is on the left thrown right to left. Some of the dogs are having trouble with the long bird because they flare the flyer crates and/or decide to take the pond behind where the gunners stood rather than stay on land where the bird is.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Callbacks to the 3rd series (17 dogs):

2,5,6,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,25


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Judy....and hope you are doing well!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I wish I had some callbacks for you. The Open did not finish. There are two dogs left to run the first series in the morning. No partial callbacks. The Amateur was still running at 5:15 when I left. I suspect they may have finished but callbacks were going to be much later than I wanted to wait. I suspect the Qual finished the 3rd series today and will run the 4th tomorrow morning. I'll bring you up to date in the morning unless someone else got more information and is willing to post.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks to Marilyn and Bob Dahlheim, I have the Amateur callbacks (39 dogs):
1,2,6,8,12,13,14,16,17,19,20,22,26,27,28,29,30,32,33,34,35,36,39,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,52,55,56,63,64,67

Dog 43 starts in the morning.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Judy, you are my new found best friend 
Thanks much!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to the second series (45 dogs):

1,2,4,5,6,8,10,12,13,14,15,20,26,28,33,34,35,37,39,40,41,42,46,47,48,50,52,53,55,58,63,64,65,67,68,69,70,71,73,76,79,80,81,86,89

Number 34 started the land blind which I understand has a dry pop and a poison bird, one on either side, and the line to the blind runs close behind the flyer crates.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur land blind had a no-see-em start over a dike and ran behind the middle gun station from the marks with the holding blind still in place behind the green bush. The wind was blowing toward the gun station. There was heavy cover to negotiate. Many dogs faded with the wind toward the mark and did not handle well into the wind.

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to 3rd series (16 dogs):

1,2,6,8,13,16,17,28,29,34,43,46,49,50,52,63

Dog 28 will start the 3rd series.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open callbacks to the 3rd series (31 dogs):

4,5,6,10,12,14,20,28,33,34,35,37,42,48,50,52,53,55,58,63,64,65,68,69,70,71,76,79,80,81,89

Dog 12 starts the 3rd series.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Cant thank you enough.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Derby started with a double - memory bird on left thrown right to left and flyer on right shot left to right with lots of cover near the falls. All dogs were called back except #18. The second series will start tomorrow where the Amateur was.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to the 4th series (19 dogs):

5,6,10,12,14,20,28,33,34,35,42,48,53,55,63,65,68,80,81

Dog 63 starts in the morning.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to the 4th series (7 dogs):

13,16,28,49,50,52,63

Dog 63 starts in the morning.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

No. That's not a typo. It's just a coincidence that the starting dogs in the Open and Amateur have the same number.


----------



## Jimsue (May 16, 2012)

Good luck with the kid Judy


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Fly Dart Fly!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Qual Results:

1st - Azul - Pleasant
2nd - Lance - Herskowitz/Patopea?
3rd - Cinder - Brown and Tatum/Fangsrud
4th - Buster - Bell

No JAM's.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur Results:

1st - Nitro - Pingatore - NEW AFC
2nd - Sally - Graves
3rd - Ivy - Harger
4th - Free - Moore
RJ - Pride - Palazzolo
JAM - Nell - Niles
JAM - Bo - Palazzolo


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Callbacks to 3rd series (21 dogs):

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,10,11,13,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,25,26,27,28


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Unofficial Amateur Results:
> 
> 1st - Nitro - Pingatore - NEW AFC
> 2nd - Sally - Graves
> ...


No Kidding! Congrats to Rich Pingatore. I met them about seven years ago when Rich and his young daughter were running their hunting dog in the derbies. They got the bug and bought another dog! Way cool for them. Nice family.
Randy

Congrats to all of course ... especially to Don Graves.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

The puppy Rich Pingatore bought was one from our Saber x Ruby litter. Rich and Nitro started out in hunt tests whereby Nitro got his MH. A lot of people told Rich he had a field trial dog so Rich started giving trials a whirl. And with much success. Congratulations to Rich and Nitro. They are a great team.

We are thrilled that Nitro won the Amateur this weekend (beating out his litter sister Sally). It was a well-deserved win. This titled him. Nitro is now an AFC -- the 4th AFC from the Saber x Ruby breeding. All 4 pups amateur owner trained and handled to their AFC titles. All have Open points, too.

Congratulations to Chris Hatch and the kids' Poppa FC/AFC Teal Creek Patton's Saber for winning the Open at Sagehens ! 

Poppa goes lst in the open and two of his kids go 1 and 2 in the Amateur. How sweet is that!

Helen


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

After I posted I was out back picking up the ole dog poop and thinking.... I bet that Pingatore dog came from SaberXRuby! I was betting (with myself of course) that I would hear from Helen soon.
Congrats Helen (and Don) on producing that fine litter. If you have the idea you would like to go back to goldens.... I know where you might find one! 

Randy


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

That post takes the term "Breeder Brag" to a new level.

Just sayin'....


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial incomplete Open results:

1st - Saber - Hatch
2nd - Kaylee - Harrigfeld - Qualifies for National Open
3rd - Madison - Stroud-Swingle/Sargenti
4th - Guide - Stroud-Swingle/Sargenti

I believe there were JAM's. I just don't have them.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Results:

1st - LaVeau - McNeill
2nd - George - Sealock/Fangsrud
3rd - Shadow - Johnson/Van de Brake
4th - Blaze - Cooney
RJ - Bond - Moore
JAM: 1,7,10,11,13,15,19,21,22,25


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Judy!


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you Judy


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Judy! You're the best in reporting the FACTS, it's really appreciated.


----------

